
Ulefone Power 5 – Android Phone with week long battery - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aADeK-bSMU
======
gaspoweredcat
i had one of the earlier models of these but like most devices with MTK chips
from Chinese OEMs it couldnt live up to its claims, it wasnt a terrible
battery life but by no means did it manage what they said it could (or what
would be achievable with a decent chipset and quality battery)

its kind of sad that the smartphone with the best battery life is 2 years old,
even the advent of 7nm chips hasnt seen anything even close to the lenovo P2s
running time

